

Ask PG: Could we have a 'Show HN' link - deutronium

I'm wondering whether we could have a link similar to /ask, but for all the 'Show HN' articles. As I find it nice to see all the cool projects people on HN are working on.
======
pg
Here you go:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22show+hn%22&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

------
wx77
I believe that would be much harder than what /ask is because /ask is just
aggregating the self posts.

You are probably better off looking at these two searches or looking through
the /ask page.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=tit...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=title%3Ashow+hn+&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=tit...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=title%3Ashowhn+&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

~~~
deutronium
I wouldn't have thought it'd be too hard though, as the system could simply
flag an article with 'Show HN' in the title when it's added. And then /show
could search for those articles with the flag.

~~~
prophetjohn
It seems like the "ask" link is just a collection of threads that do not point
to an external URI, though, since not all of the threads there even have "Ask
HN" in the title. Indeed many of them are show threads.

Not that I disagree that it would be difficult to do this, I'm just pointing
out that I don't think this is how it's currently done anyway.

------
karlzt
<http://www.hnshowcase.com/view>

------
frankdenbow
I'd like to have this too, its great to see other people's projects and would
make it easier to support fellow HNrs

